# Question about bringing reps back from Hamm?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

We're travelling to hamm in sept and was wondering if there was a limit on the amount of reptiles you can bring back and if so, what is it? We're going in a van and a few people near us want stuff want back, dont really want turned down at customs LOL. Also, I was wondering if someone could clear up what mammals you are actually allowed to bring back...I thought it was just rodents but then I was told it was totally legal to bring hedgehogs back as well...was thinking about bringing one back for meself but obv not if its illegal.

Also, do you buy tickets on the site itself? Cant find a link.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

rabbits, rodents, reps and inverts can be brought back so long as they are captive bred and you MUST get a reciept for every animal because if you get stopped they'll want to see them as proof of the animals captive bredness. 
hedgehogs dont come under any of the above and you aren't legally allowed to bring them back without quarentine or (if you can get one for a hog... im not sure) a pet passport. 
As for limits, as far as im aware there are none but do make sure you've got those reciepts. 

Kat


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Cool thanks for the info...I just assumed there would be some sort of limit the same as bringing other stuff back, although I'm not comparing animals to things : victory:!

Would the rodents thing include exotic rodents...eg squirrels? Just wanted to double check, I doubt I will be bringing non-reptiles back just in case though.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Mammals cannot now be bought back without going through the quarantine prosedure, rodents can in small numbers and everything else is ok provided you have reciepts if needed and any relevant cities paperwork, if you are being paid to collect for other people there are also VAT/Tax questions that could be asked


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Really? Is that just if I'm making a profit? Hmm...would I be best to contact somebody about this? Is DEFRA the best bet?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Collecting for a thied party for profit will be classed as a commercial activity, your best bet will be, if you are unsure, to contact customs and excise, defra/cities can help you with lists of restricted animals


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Really? Is that just if I'm making a profit? Hmm...would I be best to contact somebody about this? Is DEFRA the best bet?


 hiya do you have the address for hamm show also were are you from thanks: victory:


----------

